# The Roach Shop?



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

I placed an order with The Roach Shop last Sunday, got my email confirmation from paypal to say the payment went through but as yet I have received nothing. I tried to telephone the number paypal gave me but there is no answer, I emailed them and have had no reply. Anyone else had anything from them this week?


----------



## lobley (Jan 26, 2008)

i got 200 adults with no problems this week fast delivery


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Still nothing


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

It has been over a week now :S


----------



## TCReptile (Sep 9, 2008)

I had no problems with mine, although I didn't get any confirmation from them or anything, they just turned up in the post a week later with a scared looking royal mail guy.


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Hmm well I am going to be contacting them to let them know I think that their service needs to be improved

Its a week since I ordered and they haven't even acknowledged my order or had the courtesy to answer my email asking what is the progress of my order

Its not even like I placed a small order either


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

lobley said:


> i got 200 adults with no problems this week fast delivery


*nods* I've always found them to be quick ~ even when Albin had to suspend selling for a while he let me know pronto and again as soon as they were selling again ... know the post has been rubbish this past week and more ~ ebay posted warnings about strikes from 8th-10th july plus there were more regional probs after that


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Got a message from them, hes been very short staffed and in hospital with swine flu! sending out my roaches asap


----------



## Confuzed (Sep 18, 2008)

I placed my order on the 14th, got my paypal confirmation, have since emailed them but had no reply and haven't received my order. If they've been short staffed and/or ill, fair enough, but at least we could have been informed... as it is the website hasn't even indicated that there could be delays. Not impressed


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Same thing - my order was placed on the 16th, no response to emails, money has been taken. I'm thinking of raising a paypal dispute if I don't get a response or some roaches soon.


----------



## hexem (May 14, 2009)

Ive also got an order on the go, no replies to emails etc, i'm sure they will sort it out, but going to be abit hectic if they are back logged with orders ?


----------



## batman (Oct 5, 2008)

I placed an order and recieved nothing for just over a week so i emailed..they apologised saying they had missed our order and sent me some pronto.
So contact them they may have missplaced your order.
bats


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

I am not impressed either

My order arrived 2 weeks after I ordered it

They had sold out of roach food so said they had refunded me, I had to email them to ask where my refund was and even though I never got a reply to my email I did get my refund

Also I did not get what I ordered, I ordered medium roaches and got a box of all different sizes which is very nice but wont feed my leos  I raised that in an email too but no reply


----------



## hexem (May 14, 2009)

Mine arrived today, so they are getting the orders out there, just a little slower than usual.

:welcome:

notification on the website would help


----------



## Knarf3 (Aug 25, 2008)

We also got a mixed box. but postage was not to slow it only took 4 days to turn up...Dont know what i am going to do with the really small roaches thou....


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

batman said:


> I placed an order and recieved nothing for just over a week so i emailed..they apologised saying they had missed our order and sent me some pronto.
> So contact them they may have missplaced your order.
> bats


I've emailed twice and not had a response.......
I'll try again though.


----------



## Confuzed (Sep 18, 2008)

I've emailed twice, still no roaches and no reply.


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

I have still had no reply


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

thats really odd never had a problem with them! been using them for ages now! allthough i only use every so often to top up my breeders *needs to be done soon*


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

We made an order but received the wrong quantity - emailed them and they replied saying they would send out another box, but that was a few weeks back, no word since and no roaches. We need to email again.


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

EDITED --

Wrong online shop i'm talking about.


----------



## jennygirlx (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi, anybody else still having problems or indeed heard anything from this seller?

I don't usually winge but I ordered £30 worth of roaches in August and they still havent arrived! 

Anybody any other contact information as I am being ignored on the the supplied e-mail

Kept in touch great in the beginning too, I hope he's ok...

Jen


----------

